# when do skipjacks start showing up below meldahl dam



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

wanted to pick up some skipjacks this fall and put in the freezer.. just curious when they start running


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

They start running in April usually and start to taper off around now. The small ones will move in (3-6" with some larger ones mixed in)


----------

